# Hello Everyone I´m New feel free and here are my scores and beatZ



## PJK (Jan 7, 2013)

I´m From Germany 
a unlearned Composer no Musicschool (how mister Zimmer :D ) and i found this site and i hope i learn here a lot from Pro´s and "normalos" so here are my Youtube and Soundcloud account. i´m open for critical critic so hit your keys and write :D

Nice Greets from Cologne Germany


Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/patricjeremyk/sets

Youtubechannel: http://www.youtube.com/user/PJKFilms/videos?view=0


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome to Vi-control!!

I had the pleasure of visiting the cathedral in Cologne several years ago! Beautiful city!


----------



## Ganvai (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey Patric,

welcome to VI. Cologne is not far from here :D


----------



## PJK (Jan 8, 2013)

Thansk for the nice welcome. 

@guydoingmusicYour Right Cologne is a beautiful City :D 

The Cathedral "THE DOM" you must come and see it again and more from Cologne :D. 

@Ganvai: Yes es ist nicht weit von Aachen :D kann man ja mal ein Feat machen hehe :D


----------

